# Schlechte Performance / FPS-Einbrüche trotz guter Hardware



## BabboxP (27. Dezember 2019)

*Schlechte Performance / FPS-Einbrüche trotz guter Hardware*

Guten Abend zusammen,

Also ich habe nun schon ewig im Netz gesucht und finde nichts spezifisches zu meinem Problem da es ja 1000 Ursachen geben kann und ich langsam wirklich verzweifel da mein Wissen leider nicht so fundiert ist wie ich dachte.

Zu meinem Problem, ich habe mir vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren einen PC gebaut und mit diesem lief auch alles super soweit, nun wünschte ich mir etwas mehr Power und so habe ich meine alte GTX 1060 mit 6 Gb gegen eine neue RTX 2080 Ti getauscht.
Soweit so gut nun habe ich aber immer mehr das Problem das egal welches Spiel ich auch spiele und egal welche Settings ich drinnen habe, die Performance für diese Grafikkarte einfach unterirdisch ist.

Spiele wie Dead by Daylight, ARK, Planet Zoo,  Hunt Showdown oder das neue Warcraft 3 Reforged alle Spiele haben bei WQHD Auflösung und egal welchen Grafiksettings FPS Einbrüche oder erreichen garnicht erst die 60 FPS wie im Fall von Planet Zoo, hier verweile ich bei durchschnittlichen 35 FPS und das macht mich verrückt. 

Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir hierbei helfen und mit mir rausfinden wo das Problem liegt, ich werde unten noch meine Hardware auflisten.

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Topic, falls nicht einfach kommentieren und ich werde den Post verlegen.

Zum PC:


Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 600w

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 1800x

Grafikkarte: KFA2 Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti 

Motherboard: MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon

RAM: G.Skill RipJaws 16gb DDR4-3200, Duo Kit

Festplatten:  Sasmung Evo 960 1 TB SSD
                           WD Blue 2TB 3,5 Zoll SATA

Prozessorkühlung: Corsair Hydro Series H80i v2 liquid cooler

alles verbaut im be quiet! Silent Base 700 Midi-Tower mit 2 Silent Wings 3 120 mm

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, ich danke schonmal im vorraus. 

Grüße Daniel


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Performance / FPS Einbrüche trotz guter Hardware*

Als erstes solltest du in den Energieoptionen nachschauen ob da auf Energiesparen oder Ausbalanciert eingestellt ist, dort mal auf Höchstleistung umstellen.
Danach mal nachsehen ob alle SSD´s und HDD´s  angschlossen waren bei der Windowsinstallation.
Dort wird dann bei Windowsinstallation auf alle Laufwerke und deren Partitionen eine einzige Auslagerungsdatei aufgeteilt.
Hier sollte nur Laufwerk C die so genannte Pagefile.sys (normalerweise eine unsichtbare Datei auf den Laufwerken bzw. Partitionen) haben und sie sollte so mindestens 8192MB Anfangs- und Endgröße haben, also manuell vergeben werden. Wenn automatisch Windows das übernehmen soll kann darin schon ein erhebliches Problem mit Rucklern und Einbrüchen vor kommen.


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Schlechte Performance / FPS Einbrüche trotz guter Hardware*

Klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur.
Hättest Du möglicherweise schon vor dem Graka-Neukauf machen sollen, dann wär Dir nämlich aufgefallen das z.b. Planet Zoo so unglaublich an der CPU klemmt sobald ein paar Besucher im Zoo sind, das die Graka kaum noch was zu melden hat. Da isses leider ganz normal das Du mit 35 FPS rumeierst. Musst nur hinschauen. Wie und wo erklärt mein Link in der Signatur.


----------

